# Advice for a new bike (Raleigh?)



## josebucks (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello everybody, i'm new here in the forum, I'm looking for a bike because i want to start going out with friends and i don't understand much about bicycles

I saw that Raleigh bicycles are a good option, but i'm not sure tu buy this brand because i don't know much more about the others.

Do you now any other similar brand?? i just cannot decide! 


Thank you so much,

Sincerely,

Jose


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Raleigh?


----------

